# 20 kg GT



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Greatings
Attached is a Pic of a GT I caught in South Africa, 20kg on a Spanish Mac rig with a dead pilly!
Enjoy.


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Awsome fish mate


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hi TR, and welcome.

great first post mate, and a damn fine fish.

Did you catch it in a yak?

Do you have a yak as yet? If so, we'd all love to hear about it/ see some pics.

Cheers. DG


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome TR and cracker fish. 

Yakabe.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

were did you get it?.does that look like the old boat winch at salmon bay?


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the great feed back!

Spot on Couta1 - fish caught at Salmon Bay in South Africa

Took me about about 1.5 hours to land on my Yak - Stealth supalite X (the X is for the bigger(fatter) Guy!). I will be based in Brisbane from the 7 May and would like to get as much info on where I can catch similar or bigger fish! I have heard there are some REAL big GT's swimming around in Queensland!

I use shimano Beast Master boat rods 15.9 kg line on shimano 20/40 TLD's, I know this tackle sound a bit heavy for a yak, but you need stopping power for GT's

I have attched pictures of my ski in action with a big tuna on the line and the end result of a 40 minute fight with the yellow fin. The front rod is my live bait jigging rod - caught the tuna on a live chub mackerel - the bait was in the water for about 30 seconds - right place right time. Tuna - 23.5 kg's

Regards


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

SOME SERIOUS FISH THERE !!!! AWESOME TR.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow...that is some awesome work. If your chasing big GT's there are plenty of them north of brissy, maybe from (bundaberg/gladstone) they start to be found a bit more prevalently inshore and then of course they persist all the way up north. Check the thread "NOW THIS IS A TREVALLY".


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey TR, Welcome mate. very good fish mate.

[/img]http://smiley.onegreatguy.net/yay2.gif

Hervey Bay, about 3 hours drive north from Brisbane, has some very big GTs .

Are you bringing your ski with you. There are very few like that available over here at the moment


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes busy getting my yak prepped for the trip, they are packing next week and will be in Oz begining May. Hope and pray that my ski will not get any travel rash like Varp's ski.
Regards


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey TR,

GREAT FISH MATE!!!!!

If you're heading to Byron Bay send me a PM. For a paddle or for a beer depending on conditions. Todays swell was 4 metres and rising. Here's a tip about Australia - Pubs are good.


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Great Thanks Dan will definitely take you up on your offer.

In case you were getting confused I have just changed my post name from TR to Fishmatics

Regards Andrew


----------

